# Mini Hot Water Bottle



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to show you guys this super cute mini hot water bottle I found for Odie at the dollar store. I thought it would be perfect for winter, on her bed or in her cat seat to cuddle up to.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

That is so cute! Did it really only cost a dollar? I'm sure that Odie will really appreciate it when the colder weather arrives.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOl in the pic it almost looks like a regular sized hot water bottle and a huge Odie!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Ha ha; you're right! Odie is a giant!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHA I put it next to Odie for a size comparison, but I guess that failed! I should have put it next to a regular sized hot water bottle. It cost $3. The name "dollar store" is deceiving.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is so cute. It looks like a full size hot water bottle next to Odie.

Jaxx says if there is something warm to cuddle up to he is coming to visit Odie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA I put it next to Odie for a size comparison, but I guess that failed! I should have put it next to a regular sized hot water bottle. It cost $3. The name "dollar store" is deceiving.



Here in the UK we have 'pound shops' where everything really does cost a pound.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Hence the confusion. I always thought dollar stores were the same!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Dollar stores in the states are just discount stores brand. There is stores where most of the merchandise is a dollar but even they have more expensive items but most things is less than $20.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

At the dollar store I bought that from, nothing is over $3. It used to be that everything cost $1 though, and almost everything still is thankfully. 

Jaxx can come cuddle with Odie anytime. They would be so cute together!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie has a baby one,she loves it lays on top of it for hours


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

michele said:


> Dottie has a baby one,she loves it lays on top of it for hours


Aw! So sweet. I know Odie will like hers because if I use a heating pad and get up for a second, she'll be laying on it when I get back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw! So sweet. I know Odie will like hers because if I use a heating pad and get up for a second, she'll be laying on it when I get back.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jaxx does that to me all the time. If I am lying down and even just sit up for a moment he will bolt and lie down on it. He knows the sound of the rice heating bag going in the microwave and turns up as soon as he hears the beeping of the microwave going off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx does that to me all the time. If I am lying down and even just sit up for a moment he will bolt and lie down on it. He knows the sound of the rice heating bag going in the microwave and turns up as soon as he hears the beeping of the microwave going off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha so funny. They'll do anything to be warm.


----------

